# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  banned user for no reason

## misterFawlty

You have banned a user for no reason. "Poptones" may not have been liked by kiwi but the other name I have been using has been absolutely nothing but polite and helpful in this forum - and yet was banned.

I do not know what drugs you people are on but I want nothing more of you. *I insist you delete both accounts immediately*. I do not want kassetra mailing me and trying to talk me out of it, I do not want any discussion on this matter at all.

Delete me. Permanently. That means no "search by username" function on either member name. If you fail to do this I will return when the ban is lifted and remove every message myself.

Goodbye and good riddance.

----------


## misterFawlty

Well? Let's hear it. You wasted no time in banning me, let's see you respond now.

----------


## misterFawlty

Knock knock... perhaps if I posted this in the community forum, or the new user's forum...

----------


## KiwiNZ

One can read from your response "_Poptones" may not have been liked by kiwi but the other name I have been using has been absolutely nothing but polite"
_That you , poptones and ПОПТОНЖ are the same.
Evidence I have supports this.

You were banned from this forum for a period on 1 month.The ban was explained to you.

I alsdo sent your new account ПОПТОНЖ a Pm advising that ban evasion is not permitted . However you chose not  to respond to this .

The ban message for ПОПТОНЖ gave you my email address advising you to contact me for expanation . The account for ПОПТОНЖ was banned for an initial 24 hour period in order to recieve an explanation and to review.

----------


## misterFawlty

_alsdo sent your new account ПОПТОНЖ a Pm advising that ban evasion is not permitted . However you chose not to respond to this ._

Gee, maybe that's because I WAS BANNED AND DIDN 'T GET IT

****ing moron.

----------


## misterFawlty

I didn't ask you for an argument. I told you what to do here.. do it.

----------


## misterFawlty

Well? Let's see some action here. There was nothing to "review," you dimwit - if kassetra couldn't explain it to you all it takes is a visit to babelfish to figure out ПОПТОНЖ wasn't trying to "hide" anything at all.

Oh, and wish your wife a merry christmas for me...

----------


## KiwiNZ

I am going to close this thread. 

And for the benefit of other members who may read this , This member concerned here is well aware that my wife was killed some years ago in a motor vehicle accident.

----------

